# Look what Sassy sent baby Katie!!!!!



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Look what arrived the other day for baby Katie.

I've been looking and looking for a good car seat but alas 'down under' there is just not anything suitable or nice. So dearest Pat and Sassy sent this for Katie - and she loves it!!!


She jumped into the car seat as if she had been using it for ages!!!

**The post office here were gob smacked that someone sent a doggie car seat from America!! 

Oh and Pat also sent baby Katie a 'step in harness' - because Katie is so tiny I can't find a 'suitable' harness to fit her and I wanted a step in harness but again can't find this sort of thing here in Tassie.
*
*Thank you so much Pat and Sassy girl. :chili: :chili: 

Now at least baby Katie will be safe in the car.


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


fank u arnty Pat an sassy - i wubs u both :wub: :wub: :wub: 



[attachment=53671:IMG_1373.JPG]
**mommy is dis for me!!!!!!!*
*

[attachment=53672:IMG_1375.JPG]
**ooo dis is really snuggly mommy*
*
[attachment=53673:IMG_1387.JPG]
**sassy gib me a rose too - it tawks - it says 'i love you, i love you, i love you....'
*
*
[attachment=53674:IMG_1475.JPG]
**my seat in der car
*
*
[attachment=53675:IMG_1501.JPG]
**oooo boy I kin see out der window - mommy is dat a moo cow in der field???
*
*
[attachment=53676:IMG_1552.JPG]
mommy wok at me!!!!!



*


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Adorable .. love the rose in her mouth and the last photo with her cute tongue :wub: 
Baby Katie is growing up so fast ..


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That was sooo nice of Pat and Sassy!!! SM members are amazing!!! Katie looks adorable in the car seat!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:

"Moo cow" LOL, I used to say that (still do :brownbag, but I forget where I heard the phrase from...


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable and look so happy in the car. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Baby Katie looks adorable and i can't believe how fast she is growing. :wub: That was so very sweet of Pat and Sassy.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh that was so sweet and thoughtful of Pat and Sassy  

Baby Katie is a cutie pie and sure it seems like she was enjoying her ride and loving her seat :wub: :wub: .. oh I also loved your "maltese on board" sign on the window  

Kat


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: That was so sweet of Pat.
Katie is a doll and looks so comfy and cozy :wub:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awww that was so sweet of Pat and Sassy....Baby Katie is sooo cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i can not beleive how fast katie has grown ,she is jjust adorable .
love all the photos too ,pat is so kind :innocent: jox


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How wonderful of Pat! Those pictures are just too cute! Katie is getting to be such a big girl now and looks like she loves her car seat.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Pat the car seat is adorable :wub: ... Katie looks adorable in it! GREAT pics :wub: :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW, what a fabulous gift! Now Katie and mommy can drive around safely...and in style!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How adorable is Katie in her new present!!! You're a lucky little baby to have such a sweet Aunt and beautiful cousin. I love when they know it's for them!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Katie looks so cute in her car seat :wub: How sweet of Pat!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow she looks so happy and cute in her nice new car seat! Ive been wanting to get one for bella but havent seen any good onlines online in the UK. I want one where she can see out the window, the ones ie seen are just on the seat low down. I think i will have to look at seom US sites.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow!!! that car seat looks very good. I wonder why we don' t have that kind here, they look COMFY and SAFE!!
and katie looks PRECIOUS :wub2: absolutely precious. 
especially in the last picture *


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, there is my little Katiekins. :wub: Dede she is just too darn cute and growing into a little princess. I just love her sweet little face and hearing of her antics. Love, love, love all the pictures. I hope Miss Katie gets many years of enjoyment from her carseat. Hugs to you g/f and to little Katie. Much love........~Pat


*Katie I fink you as pwetty as a flower. ~Sassy


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh she is soooo cute. i could look at pics of her all day!

what a fantastic car seat! now she can come along on more adventures


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Wow......that was so sweet of Pat and Sassy.......How nice of them!!!! Katie, you really racked up there girl!!! You are so adorable and cute as a button. You love that car seat, don't you??? I love the pic where she is sitting there looking out the window. I know she is thinking, "Oh Mommy, I can see everything!!!"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I loved your pictures of baby Katie. She looks adorable and I love that last picture, just too cute. Those were very thoughtful gifts from Pat, what a good friend she is. It looks like Katie's growing up! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Baby Katie is riding in style now :aktion033: . Sooooo nice of Pat to do that. Little Katie :wub: is such a beautiful little girl.I love the pictures,she looks so adorable in her carseat.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg those a great shots - how sweet of Sassy to send that to you --looks like you will get a lot of mileage out of that lolllll


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KATIE YOU ARE SOOOO CUTE :wub: what a great gift. I loved all the pictures especially the one of her with the rose in her little mouth.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful beautiful photos ! she is so sweet. What a nice gift and so generous of Pat and Sassy. I have a friend in AU so I can relate to the gobsmacked postal workers reaction. :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

that is a great car seat - is it a lookout seat or a snoozer or something else? Baby Katie looks like she is loving her gifts and us really thankful  How kind of cousin Sassy and Auntie to send such a nice gift.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

All I can say is WAY TOOOOO CUTE is your little princess :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a thoughtful gift...baby Katie is so cute. That looks like the lookout seat that I have for Chloe. She loves it. When I bring her to work with me on Fridays, I bring it in the office and it doubles as her bed.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Katie is adorable in her car seat. I am glad to hear she will be a safe, little traveler! 

That was so sweet of Pat!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is way too precious!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She looks so comfy in her new car seat. :wub: 

How very thoughtful of Pat and Sassy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, that last picture is one of the cutest EVER!! How nice of Pat to send baby Katie a nice car seat. Wonderful people on this board, that's for sure.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow! Katie is growing so fast, she is just adorable. That was so nice of Pat 'n Sassy to send the carseat.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh how nice! Baby Katie is so lucky to have a wonderful Auntie Pat!

Katie is so darling! You must be just gob-smacked every time you look at her!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Katie you are one lucky Maltese. You look cute in everything.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww Katie has the sweetest face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I can just kiss it!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How sweet of Pat & Sassy!!! Now Katie can drive along in style!!!!  

Katie just gets cuter and cuter....I can't stand it! I want to take a trip to down under and hug her! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great gift for our Miss Katie. She is growing up so nicely, and looking so pretty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 9 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787932


> that is a great car seat - is it a lookout seat or a snoozer or something else? Baby Katie looks like she is loving her gifts and us really thankful  How kind of cousin Sassy and Auntie to send such a nice gift.[/B]



Erin I didn't know if Dede would know the name of the seat so I will answer....it is a luxury Lookout with the micro-suede cover.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

awwww how nice of Par & Sassy! Baby Katie looks adorable cruising in her new car seat :wub: B)


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

How sweet of Pat! Katie looks adorable in her car seat :wub: :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That was so sweet of Pat & Sassy! Little Katie looks right at home in her new car seat! She is just too cute for words!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG Dede -Baby Katie :wub: is just so adorable I can't stand it!! It's a good thing you're so far away, or I just might find a way to make her Bonbon's
little sister. C'mon, Katie, don't you want to live in the USA where we have car seats and step-in harnesses and all kinds of other goodies?


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Your baby looks adorable- how sweet of Pat and Sassy


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

SO cute, especially the one with rose! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Dede, I havent seen little Katie in so long, she is really beautiful, I love her little face. What a cutie.

I too have been looking for carseats, but of course cant get them here, but I found a good double one on someone from here's online store...I should have put it in my favourites, but I am very keen on getting that. Murph and Mill are always buckled in, in the car, but I think a car seat will be much better for them.

That was super nice of Pat to get for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, gosh, Dede! Katie is such a beauty!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love all of the pictures. Katie looks so adorable with the rose in her mouth. And, it's easy to see that she loves the very special car seat that her Auntie Pat and Sassy sent her. What a lovely and wonderful gift!

Sending love and hugs your way ... :heart: :wub: 

Marie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a great Aunty Pat baby Katie has. She is sooooooo lucky to have you for a mommy too and you are sooooooo lucky to have such a beautiful baby Katie :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OMG Dede, she is sooooo beautiful! 

Don't know what any of us would do without Pat and Sassy. What wonderful, special, sweet friends they are. This old world could certainly use more folks like 'em....and Mr. Charles, too. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just saw this. How great of Pat and Sassy. Katie looks right at home in the car seat. Look how cute she is in it in the car.
She's getting so grown up Dede. I love the rose toy. That picture & the last one are my favorites too. Cute, cute pictures.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Baby Katie's personality is starting to show. She is sooooo cute.


----------

